# Is the Altima sold anywhere else but the US?



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm wondering if the Altima is a US-only model or if there is a JDM equivalent. I'm thinking of replacing my R32 Skyline with one, if I can get it right-hand-drive. Can't afford another Skyline


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I saw an Altima on Cardomain.com that was in the the Middle East, possible Jordan?


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

There are sold in Canada of course.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Mexico too.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

So far all left drive, but keep 'em coming!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can check all Nissan's sites here.

http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/GLOBAL/index.html


----------

